# Okuma Trio Reels



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone here have experience with this spinning reel? They seem to have had some good reviews, and for the $55-85 price, it seems like a great deal. Most of the reviewers I read over used them on salmon, steelhead, and stripers, so I am curious how well they'd work for trout (ie. too big, heavy, clunky). I just bought a new MagTouch rod last night, and would like to complete the combo with an economical but reliable choice of spinning reel.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know how much help, but I have a okuma Safina that I bought about a year ago. Use it for general spin fishing on a med light rod and it seems to work fine. I have several Shimano's and I think the Okuma is compareable in quality.


----------

